

The Likely Cause of Addiction Has Been Discovered, and It Is Not What You Think - costent
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/the-real-cause-of-addicti_b_6506936.html

======
PeekPoke
Very interesting read and somewhat intuitive too if you think about it.

------
costent
We can easily draw a parallel with people addicted to social networks.

